# Need power point help



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I got 40 solar panels and all is well. I wanted a point in the kitchen to boil the kettle that is completely of the grid. Brought 1 200w panel $200 a flash battery $300 and a 3000w inverter. Disaster struck as inverter was 2 1500 watts so basically couldn't boil a kettle as an element starts 2400w at start up. So I buy a mega 10,000 sin inverter as the small inverter made my TV hum but when we connected it tried the kettle it drained my one battery in 5 min. Inverter needs 6 batteries to run so I need to buy 5 more batteries and then my one solar panel won't do.

How are others do this?....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

coates776 said:


> I got 40 solar panels and all is well. I wanted a point in the kitchen to boil the kettle that is completely of the grid. Brought 1 200w panel $200 a flash battery $300 and a 3000w inverter. Disaster struck as inverter was 2 1500 watts so basically couldn't boil a kettle as an element starts 2400w at start up. So I buy a mega 10,000 sin inverter as the small inverter made my TV hum but when we connected it tried the kettle it drained my one battery in 5 min. Inverter needs 6 batteries to run so I need to buy 5 more batteries and then my one solar panel won't do.
> 
> How are others do this?....


Not meaning to sound overbearing, . . . but coates776, . . . you need to change the title. I came over here to help you with your Microsoft Power Point presentation you were going to give to the locals on the merits or prepping.

Change the title to something to do with solar panels, . . . probably get more traffic, . . . someone who can help you there.

And besides that, . . . I'd like to read the answers you get. Presently, . . . I'm using a wood stove or a propane burner. Sun power would be nice.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

